# cuaderno que se puede abrir para agregar papel



## sra. b

Aquí en los Estados Unidos los estudiantes suelen usar un cuaderno que se puede abrir para añadir papel. Adentro hay tres cositas de metal. ¿Cómo se llaman en español? ¿Argollas, anillos u otra cosa?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A ese cuaderno le llamamos carpeta, y los aros son argollas (esto es en México, en otros países puede ser diferente).

De hecho lo que aquí en mi ciudad es un cuaderno en Monterrey es una libreta, que a su vez aquí es una especie de cuaderno de 1/4 del tamaño normal, con el espiral en la parte superior.


----------



## bb008

Hola y bienvenida al foro

Aquí le llamamos carpeta de aros, también suele llamarsele hasta por la marca cuando se usa como archivador "oslo" por ejemplo: pasame una oslo por favor, o necesito una oslo. En cuanto a los aros: son eso aros, anillos metálicos.

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Fernando

Argollas sería lo más frecuente. También "carpeta de anillas".


----------



## Mariarayen

Aquí los llamamos aros, jamás argollas o anillas.


----------



## adannada

Hola!

Yo diría carpesano (que no está en el DRAE, y que para mí lleva incluido el concepto de las anillas, por lo que no haría falta especificar nada más) o carpeta con/de anillas. 

No sé si "carpesano" es habitual en toda España o no... En Catalunya, seguro. Yo lo usé (el carpesano y el término) durante toda mi carrera escolar y universitaria.


Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Me temo que se usa sólo en Cataluña. Yo no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Cervantina

En Mexico un binder.. se llama carpeta de argollas, y si ese mismo si es mas grande como el que usan las oficinas para archivar, le llamamos "registrador" o carpeta de archivo"
Espero te sirva


----------



## belén

Hola:
Yo toda la vida lo he llamado cartapacio. 
Y anillas a los aritos.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Cervantina para España.

Para mí un cartapacio es la definición (2) del RAE o un montón de papeles metidos de mala manera en algún estuche o contenedor de cualquier tipo.

cartapacio.

(De or. inc., quizá del b. lat. chartapacium, carta de paz).


1. m. Cuaderno para escribir o tomar apuntes.

2. m. Funda de badana, hule, cartón u otra materia adecuada, en que los muchachos que van a la escuela meten sus libros y papeles.

3. m. Conjunto de papeles contenidos en una carpeta.


----------



## belén

Pues para mi es la definición 1. Imagino que para eso están las definiciones, para que cada uno se acoja a la suya


----------



## JABON

belén said:


> Hola:
> Yo toda la vida lo he llamado cartapacio.
> Y anillas a los aritos.



En el ámbito salvadoreño, estudiantil y de oficina, se usa cartapacio y anill*o*s

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Yo lo conozco como cuaderno/libreta tres aros, y carpetas tres aros a las que utilizan en las oficinas para archivar.
por cierto las hojas , si las vas a comprar solas, se piden como "hojas ponchadas".

Saludos


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> Yo lo conozco como cuaderno/libreta tres aros, y carpetas tres aros a las que utilizan en las oficinas para archivar.
> por cierto las hojas , si las vas a comprar solas, se piden como "hojas ponchadas".
> 
> Saludos


 
¡¿Qué?!, Rosangelus primera vez que escuchó eso de hojas ponchadas,... yo las pido como hojas para carpeta de tres aros o argollas, ¿y a esas carpetas también las conoces como cuadernos?..., que extraño... parece que vivimos en países diferentes y no en el mismo sitio, explicámelo por favor...

De verás que nunca había escuchado ese término "hojas ponchadas", aquí me dejaste ponchada...


----------



## Casusa

En Bolivia: cartapacio y anillas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si bb
en serio, es más , yo me enteré hace poco tiempo, porque compre una carpeta que trae estas hojas hace ya como tres años.
Hace poco menos de un año, fuí a comprar hojas para reponerle, y me dijo el despachador que se llaman hojas ponchadas, de hecho me mostro la resma y en efecto dice así en la etiqueta... que tal!

PD. he escuchado que les dicen libreta tres argollas. pero en realidad es un maletin, con tres argollas adentro para colocar las hojas...
no le conozco ningún nombre especifico.


----------



## Jellby

"Carpeta de anillas" es el término que siempre he usado.

"Argollas" también sería aplicable (para mí).

"Cartapacio" yo lo entiendo más bien como algo sin anillas (y mucha estructura, la verdad".

"Carpeta clasificadora" la que tiene divisiones en su interior, como un libro, pero sin anillas.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Casusa said:


> En Bolivia: cartapacio y anillas.



O bien "trapper" o "carpeta".

De hecho, "trapper" es, de lejos, el término más utilizado por la gente entre la que ando (universitarios).


----------



## supercarlosf

Fernando said:


> Me temo que se usa sólo en Cataluña. Yo no lo he oído nunca.


 
Estás equivocado. Yo he dicho toda la vida carpesano y soy de Toledo. Depende de la región donde te encuentres. Eso sí, archivador es universal y no deja lugar a duda alguna.


----------



## JorgeCano

Por aquí, carpeta de anillas.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí tanto cartapacio como carpeta de anillas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Aquí carpeta de anillas. Carpesano y cartapacio no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aquí _carpeta de argollas._


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por Cartagena (España), de donde soy natural, "carpeta de anillas".
Un saludo


----------



## Bashti

En Madrid se suele llamar carpeta de anillas cuando es tamaño folio o cuaderno de anillas cuando es tamaño cuartilla. Al menos eso es lo que oigo a los estudiantes y así lo pido en la papelería.


----------



## Calambur

sra. b said:


> Aquí en los Estados Unidos los estudiantes suelen usar un cuaderno que se puede abrir para añadir papel. Adentro hay tres cositas de metal. ¿Cómo se llaman en español? ¿Argollas, anillos u otra cosa?


Yo las he usado y las conozco como "carpetas de ganchos".


----------



## tatius

En mi entorno, por Madrid, se conoce como *archivador*.


----------



## 0scar

Carpeta de anillos.
http://images.google.com.ar/images?..._es|lang_en|lang_it&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Las más grandes de oficina, y que tienen 2 anillos, se llaman biblioratos.
http://images.google.com.ar/images?...=1&q=bibliorato&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&aq=f&oq=


----------



## BarakKhazad

Carpesano, de toda la vida (escribo desde Valencia, España).
Cartapacio no tiene nada que ver.
(Sorprende que carpesano no esté en el DRAE..., aquí es una palabra de uso frecuente, tanto en los estudiantes de 12 años como en los universitarios...)


----------



## Jonno

Es la primera vez que veo "carpesano", siempre he usado "carpeta de anillas". ¿Puede ser un uso regional?.

Aquí dicen que podría venir de una marca de carpetas, "Carpetas Saro" (la empresa está en Madrid): http://megustalapapeleria.com/2012/10/10/me-da-un-carpesano/


----------



## Birke

_Carpesano_ no lo he oído nunca, y eso que no vivo tan lejos de Valencia. 

Lo que decíamos en los tiempos en que yo iba a la escuela era _*portabloc*, _y con eso lo diferenciábamos del *bloc* donde las hojas van insertadas en la espiral, del *cuaderno* donde las hojas van sujetas sin anillas ni espiral y de la *carpeta* donde las hojas van sueltas.


----------



## tusi

En Perú: pioner (pronunciado _pioner)_ es de hecho el término más utilizado. 
Y a los aros le dicen "anillos".

También puede decírsele archivador en algunos casos, pero el archivador en general es el que tiene separaciones en cartón ya incorporadas.
Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Agentina, *carpeta*, sin dudarlo. Y casi indistintamente: carpeta _de anillos_, _de aros_, _de ganchos_ e incluso _de argollas_.*

Bibliorato* en su versión gigante para uso oficinesco (que también puede ser _archivador_, pero no es muy común).


----------



## robert aragon

evitemos usar en inglés..(permisible si fue inventado por inglés o usa)pero busquemos en español poder definirlo con UNA sola palabra..
   Busquemos en la rae lo que mas se acerca...y lo de con anillas, aros, argollas, todas valen( no seamos tiranos loca listas)...
   Cartapacio parece acertado (pero  en la definición no se referencian los aros)..
  Hagamos una cortita..: Carpeta-aro/carpetaro...
y como se parece a una que he visto ahora: "carpesaro", me convence su uso.
   *permisible aunque sea una marca de un fabricante, a fin de cuentas otras lenguas logran llevar marcas a la categoría de palabras comunes...


----------



## Jonno

> pero busquemos en español poder definirlo con UNA sola palabra



¿Por qué?

No es necesario que cada ente del universo tenga una palabra: Tenemos presidentes del gobierno (no presibiernos), trompas de Eustaquio (no trompaquios), o filetes de ternera (no fileterneras)  así que no veo ningún problema en que quienes le llamamos "carpeta de anillas" le sigamos llamando así.

(Y bienvenido a WordReference )


----------



## ukimix

Aquí se llama fólder. Del DA:



> *fólder.* (Del ingl. _folder_, carpeta).*I.**1.*m. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, _Ch_, _Py_, _Ar._ Carpeta de cartulina, plástico u otro material, para archivar papeles o documentos.(_*folder*_).*2.*_Co_, _Ar._ Especie de cuaderno escolar o de oficina, de pasta dura, con argollas y hojas para escribir en ellas o para archivarlas.


----------



## ACQM

robert aragon said:


> evitemos usar en inglés..(permisible si fue inventado por inglés o usa)pero busquemos en español poder definirlo con UNA sola palabra..
> Busquemos en la rae lo que mas se acerca...y lo de con anillas, aros, argollas, todas valen( no seamos tiranos loca listas)...
> Cartapacio parece acertado (pero  en la definición no se referencian los aros)..
> Hagamos una cortita..: Carpeta-aro/carpetaro...
> y como se parece a una que he visto ahora: "carpesaro", me convence su uso.
> *permisible aunque sea una marca de un fabricante, a fin de cuentas otras lenguas logran llevar marcas a la categoría de palabras comunes...



Hola, Roberto:

Bienvenido a los foros Wordreference. Te escribo como moderadora así que dejaré de lado si es o no relevante crear una palabra única para millones y millones de hablantes en diferentes continentes. Lo que sí es importante es respetar el idioma (este es un foro lingüístico) incluidas las mayúsculas y la puntuación. Te pido que edites tu mensaje para corregir los errores en este sentido y hacerlo más legible, así como a corregir en tu perfil el campo de lengua nativa, para no poner esa "doble eñe" y añadir la variedad de español que hablas (o el país de origen). 

Para cualquier duda o aclaración usa el trinángulo rojo de la esquina inferior izquierda de los mensajes o la mensajería privada para ponerte en contacto conmigo o con otro moderador.

Gracias por tu colaboración,

ACQM
Moderadora de Sólo Español.


----------



## Aviador

ukimix said:


> Aquí se llama fólder. Del DA:
> 
> 
> 
> *fólder.* (Del ingl. _folder_, carpeta).*I.**1.*m. _Mx_, _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, *Ch*, _Py_, _Ar._ Carpeta de cartulina, plástico u otro material, para archivar papeles o documentos.(_*folder*_).*2.*_Co_, _Ar._ Especie de cuaderno escolar o de oficina, de pasta dura, con argollas y hojas para escribir en ellas o para archivarlas.


Una vez más encuentro en estas citas del _Diccionario de americanismos_ que nuestros compañeros han puesto en estos foros lo que para mí son gruesas inexactitudes. ¡Jamás he oído a nadie en Chile llamar al artículo sobre el que se discute en este hilo "fólder"! Aquí lo llamamos *archivador*.

Ejemplos para la risa o para llorar: 1, 2, 3, 4. Claro que por lo menos en uno acertaron: _cantinflear_.


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Una vez más encuentro en estas citas del _Diccionario de americanismos_ que nuestros compañeros han puesto en estos foros lo que para mí son gruesas inexactitudes. ¡Jamás he oído a nadie en Chile llamar al artículo sobre el que se discute en este hilo "fólder"! Aquí lo llamamos *archivador*.



Estás confundido. La cita del DA es para explicar que a ese cuaderno de argollas se le llama aquí, *en Colombia*, fólder. La acepción relevante es la 2, no la 1:



*fólder.* (Del ingl. _folder_, carpeta).*I.**1.**2.**Co*, _Ar._ *Especie de cuaderno escolar o de oficina, de pasta dura, con argollas* y hojas para escribir en ellas o para archivarlas.


----------



## Aviador

ukimix said:


> Estás confundido. La cita del DA es para explicar que a ese cuaderno de argollas se le llama aquí, *en Colombia*, fólder. La acepción relevante es la 2, no la 1:
> 
> 
> 
> *fólder.* (Del ingl. _folder_, carpeta).*I.**1.**2.**Co*, _Ar._ *Especie de cuaderno escolar o de oficina, de pasta dura, con argollas* y hojas para escribir en ellas o para archivarlas.


Es igual porque en Chile no se usa el anglicismo "folder" o "fólder". Aquí decimos _carpeta_ o _archivador_.
Como ejemplo, la página pertinente en el sitio de una de las más conocidas cadenas de tiendas de artículos de escritorio en Chile: Lápiz López.


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Es igual porque en Chile no se usa el anglicismo "folder" o "fólder". Aquí decimos _carpeta_ o _archivador_.
> Como ejemplo, la página pertinente en el sitio de una de las más conocidas cadenas de tiendas de artículos de escritorio en Chile: Lápiz López.



Sigues confundido. Mi comentario no es sobre qué significa fólder en Chile.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica* se llaman, por antonomasia, “ampos”, por el nombre de marca AMPO. También se emplea el término cartapacio, especialmente para aquellos que escolares y colegiales usan a diario. El término “ampo” se emplea sobre todo cuando se trata de archivos oficiales o de volúmenes copiosos.


----------



## Aviador

ukimix said:


> Sigues confundido. Mi comentario no es sobre qué significa fólder en Chile.


Siento mucho no haber sido claro en lo que quiero decir. Veamos si puedo explicarlo de otra forma.
Mi comentario se refiere específicamente a que encuentro un error que se incluya en el diccionario al que haces referencia a Chile entre los lugares en donde se usa el término "fólder" o "folder" (con cualquier significado) y para esto me aprovecho de tu cita que, como dices, tenía otra intención. Como verás, en mi intervención destaco en rojo y con negrita la abreviatura _Ch_. en tu cita del diccionario y luego afirmo que en Chile no se usa este anglicismo para denominar a lo que sí llamamos aquí _archivador_ (ni a ningún otro artículo, por lo demás).
Verás que además en esa intervención mía agrego referencias a otras citas a este diccionario hechas por otros colegas en otros hilos de este foro en que he denunciado también errores similares.
Ésta era la intención de mi comentario, advertir que ese diccionario está equivocado en lo que respecta a Chile. Era un comentario sobre el _Diccionario de americanismos_, no era, por cierto, un comentario sobre lo que en esa intervención tuya afirmas sobre Colombia. Sólo se trataba de destacar el error de incluir a Chile entre los lugares donde se usa famoso anglicismo con cualquier significado.
No sé cómo ser más explícito.


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Siento mucho no haber sido claro en lo que quiero decir. Veamos si puedo decirlo de otra forma.
> Mi comentario se refiere específicamente a que encuentro un error que se incluya en el diccionario al que haces referencia a Chile entre los lugares en donde se usa el término "fólder" o "folder" (con cualquier significado) y para esto me aprovecho de tu cita que, como dices, tenía otra intención. Como verás, en mi intervención destaco en rojo y con negrita la abreviatura _Ch_. en tu cita del diccionario y luego afirmo que en Chile no se usa este anglicismo para denominar a lo que sí llamamos aquí _archivador_.
> Verás que además en esa intervención mía agrego referencias a otras citas a este diccionario hechas por otros colegas en otros hilos de este foro en que he denunciado también errores similares.
> Ésta era la intención de mi comentario, decir que ese diccionario está equivocado en lo que respecta a Chile, no otra.



Ya te voy entendiendo. Es que dijiste que el DA equivocadamente decía que en Chile se llama _folder _al artículo discutido en el hilo (el cuaderno con argollas). Lo subrayo:



Aviador said:


> Una vez más encuentro en estas citas del _Diccionario de americanismos_ que nuestros compañeros han puesto en estos foros lo que para mí son gruesas inexactitudes. ¡Jamás he oído a nadie en Chile llamar al artículo sobre el que se discute en este hilo "fólder"! Aquí lo llamamos *archivador*.
> 
> Ejemplos para la risa o para llorar: 1, 2, 3, 4. Claro que por lo menos en uno acertaron: _cantinflear_.



Y el DA no dice tal cosa, por lo que no contiene la tal inexactitud. Lo que dices, tal vez cabe en un hilo sobre el uso de _fólder _en Chile. Un saludo


----------



## macame

Para mí carpeta de anillas, aunque creo recordar que, de niña, les llamábamos blocs de recambio.


----------

